
AI defeats elite doctors in diagnosis competition - nopinsight
https://www.thestar.com.my/tech/tech-news/2018/07/02/ai-defeats-elite-doctors-in-diagnosis-competition/
======
nabla9
Clinical decision support systems and AI has been used in diagnosis since 70
(CASNET, MYCIN, and PIP).

The real problem is not defeating doctors in diagnosis. It's the acceptance,
maintenance, integration, and many other practical considerations. Even if AI
defeats the doctor, doctor must believe the AI and know it's limits.

As it was back then then, probably the best way to use AI in diagnosis is an
AI assistant that shows the doctor relevant pages in medical reference and the
reasoning behind the suggestions. Black box approach has hard time getting
accepted.

